# butchering/chopping equipment



## monk (Jul 21, 2006)

Greetings All -
Directly, I have two related questions. 1. I have 30 pounds of veal bones - this weekend I'm replenishing my stocks/demi glace. While I have previously 'shlepped' and used a hacksaw to cut up the larger bones, I'm sure there are easier/faster ways. Do any of you have recommendations on an electric reciprocating saw (or the like) that can save me some time and elbow grease? Second query - any recommendations on a good, sturdy, meat slicing knife (I'm thinking scalloped edge (can they be resharpened?)), 10 to 14 inches long? Your inputs are appreciated.
Cheers,


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Fleetwood makes a nice foodservice ban saw...big price tag unless your
breaking down your own veal racks, cutting osso bucco, etc....I would
suggest leaving the larger bones intact....just not worth the trouble to 
cut down to size...either that or take an ax to them...never tried a chain
saw....good luck!


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 11, 2006)

Ryobi 10" chop saw/miter saw with a carbide blade. $69.99 at the Big Orange Satan, plus maybe $30 for the blade. Reciprocating saw is a hospital trip waiting to happen.


----------



## angrybob (Feb 28, 2007)

Is 335.oo too much? Try GrizzlyImports.com search "meat saw" for meat cutting band saw with sliding table. Trouble with a sawzall, ie, recip. saw is usually the blades are coated with paint, not such a good idea for food contact. You might also be able to contact a local butcher supply for a meat cutting blade (may need it to be rewelded for the correct size) and buy a smaller table top version of a wood band saw for much less. I don't know how a meat blade differs from conventional blades that are available for wood and other materials-- a specialized meat blade may not be necessary.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

Best things I can think of are:

a) "schlepp" it again and have at it with a hacksaw.
b) Get a band saw
c) Find somebody with a masonry saw 
d) Um...get creative and try a a jig saw, or just take out some frustrations and get a hammer?:look:


----------



## henri (Jul 3, 2007)

Try a variable speed reciprocating saw, which has very easily replaceable and cheap blade, which are also available as hardened or carbide tipped. Will cut any bone with ease or a concrete wall if you have the time. If you are reasonably strong, you can easily use it one-handed. Very strongly recommend the variable instead of single speed. It works by back and forth action just like a serrated knife, and looks like a BIG electric knife.
Oops...and as a recommendation try Porter Cable (Model 9747 if still available); this brand is cheaper than, but as good as, a Milwaukee and maybe even better than DeWalt.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I bought a large bone saw for $40 from a restaurant supply house....night and day from the non-bone saw bought at Home Depot. Used it yesterday to cut through 8" of frozen meat.....worked well.
I use a large (approx 18") sabor for cutting up whole pigs etc.

can't justify buying an electric saw just for pork chops so I bone the loin.


----------



## cwshields (Jan 21, 2007)

Check out this site for meat saws: Pressure Washers, Portable Generators, Mowers, Lawn + Garden | Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Hafta disagree with Bluedogz here...

Pretty much impossible to clean a "chop" saw of the meat/food fragments that would be flung off by a circular saw blade to the inside of the chop saw blade guard (and underneath the table). It's usually said that the teeth of a 10' circular saw blade are moving at about 100mph - anyone who's had a kickback from a table saw will agree to that estimate - so a lot of stuff will be flung off. You could only hope to clean it with a high-pressure steam jet cleaner, which would suggest a very short life for the whole saw.

A band saw - which is the only thing I've seen at butcher shops - is much easier to open up and clean out, but is still a demanding job.

A reciprocating saw might very well work - relatively easy to clean - but I'd worry about how to hold the bones. Saw in one hand, bone in the other...

FINGER NICKN' GOOD! 

Not gonna try it.


----------



## monk (Jul 21, 2006)

Greetings all -
Thanks very much for all the inputs (apologies for the delay in reply - out of country for a bit.) Since I need an 'occasional' saw vice the models mentioned, and I value my fingers, I will try and bribe the establishment where I get my veal bones for some insight and /or help with the hacking...


----------



## tommysmoke (Oct 10, 2007)

For some reason, the movie Fargo comes to mind.


----------



## bigbadbutcher (Feb 5, 2006)

I've seen meat band saws on ebay for just a couple hundred dollars. They probably aren't anything great but I would think they would do the job. Don't get scalloped edges for meat.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Go visit ALLIEDKENCO.COM for your butchering and smoking needs.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

*butchering/chopping equipment:*

Sometimes I get really tired of a piece of equipment too and just want to butcher or chop it

Ok not exactly what you meant but Halloween is coming up* :lol:*


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I believe that shroomgirl has the best idea. Buy a dedicated meat/bone saw and proper blades. Unless you are going to open a wholesale meat business, you don't need power tools. 
Carpentry power tools are not really suitable for butchering anyway. Personally, I use a bone saw, a cleaver, and some good F. Dick commercial knives to do my butchering. In a given year, I will butcher at least 6 deer, and a like number of hogs.


----------

